# C# aufgabe hilfe



## matt89 (9. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute ich wusste nicht ob man hier auch ein paar fragen zu c-sharp stellen kann. Ich stell sie einfach mal; Wäre schön wenn des mir jemand mal machen könnt weil ich mit c# nix am hut hab.

Das folgende Klassendiagramm beschreibt die Zusammenhänge bei der Erbringung
von medizinischen Leistungen, deren Zuordnung zu einer konkreten Behandlung
sowie die Krankenkasse eines Patienten (das Modell ist gegenüber der Wirklichkeit
stark vereinfacht!).







1. Bitte beschreiben Sie mit einem kurzen Text die angegebenen Klassen, die
Kardinalitäten sowie die Beziehungen zwischen den Klassen.

2. Bitte ergänzen Sie die Klasse Patient um ein Attribut PatId (ganze Zahl), das
einen Patienten eindeutig identifiziert. Bitte sorgen Sie dafür, dass beim Erzeugen
eines neuen Patienten die nächste freie Nummer aus einem vorgegebenen
Intervall genommen wird. Bitte überprüfen Sie dabei, ob Ihnen die noch
verfügbaren Identifikationen zu neide gehen. Haben Sie nur noch 100 freie
Nummern oder weniger, soll eine Warnung ausgegeben werden.

3. setter- und getter-Methoden für die privaten Attribute werden beim Zeichnen von
Klassendiagrammen üblicherweise ausgelassen, so auch hier. Bitte
implementieren Sie eine getter und eine setter-Methode für das Attribut PLZ der
Klassen Patient. Beim Setzen des Attributs liefern sie bitte eine Fehlermeldung,
wenn die Zahl nicht fünfstellig ist.

4. Bitte geben Sie die notwendigen Attribute an, um folgenden Sachverhalt zu
implementieren (bitte schreiben Sie direkt auf das Klassendiagramm!): Der
Beitragsatz für gesetzliche Krankenkassen beträgt seit dem 1. Januar einheitlich
15,5%. Private Krankenkassen vereinbaren kundenindividuelle Beiträge.

5. Anmerkung: bitte übersehen Sie nicht, dass die Klasse Krankenkasse als
abstrakte Klassen modelliert wurde.
Bitte realisieren Sie die Methode isPrivatpatient() der Klasse Patient. Bitte
ergänzen Sie die Klassen ggf. mit Attributen, die Sie zur Lösung dieser Aufgabe
benötigen.

6. Bitte implementieren Sie eine Objektverwaltung für die Patienten einer
Krankenkasse. Bitte verwenden Sie eine geeignete Datenstruktur, um die
Patienten einer Krankenkasse zur Laufzeit zu speichern und implementieren Sie
die passenden Verwaltungsoperationen (einfügen, löschen).


----------



## frapo (9. Jul 2011)

Und was wäre nun _Deine_ konkrete(n) Frage(n)? 

Warum versuchst Du es eigentlich nicht in einem C#-Forum? z.B. myCSHARP :: Die deutschsprachige C# Community ::? Oder machen die da ebenso wenig Hausaufgaben wie die Leute hier? 

Grüße
frapo


----------



## Marcinek (9. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

Schreibe mich an, und sag mir wieviel es dir wert ist. 

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Landei (9. Jul 2011)

Ja, du kannst hier Fragen auch zu C# stellen, nur sollten es _deine_, und nicht die deines Lehrers sein. Willst du uns erzählen, dass dir zu den 6 Fragen nichts, gar nichts, überhaupt nichts einfällt? 

Wir _machen_ keine Hausaufgaben, aber wir helfen dabei. Also zeige ein wenig Initiative, schreibe auf, was du antworten würdest, oder wenigstens, was nicht klar ist. "Nichts am Hut" führt zu "nichts im Kopf", und die meisten hier wollen das nicht unterstützen (und dem Rest ist an einer pekuniären Kompensation gelegen, wie du schon sehen konntest).


----------

